# trainées jaunes sur l'écran de mon iMac



## Sir Robin (1 Octobre 2003)

ayant de temps en temps des trainées jaunes et bleues sur mon imac écran plat 700 mhz, j'ai réinstallé os x et la meme probleme. C'est donc pas un pb logiciel. ça empeche pas d'utiliser l'imac mais c'est vraiment pas beau  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			








 et à vrai dire plutôt embrenantQuelqu'un a t-il eu le meme prob ? 
merci de vos réponses


----------



## Onra (1 Octobre 2003)

Est-il encore sous garantie, sous AppleCare ?


----------



## Sir Robin (1 Octobre 2003)

Il est encore sous garantie mais j'aimerai resoudre le problème moi-mêmeje l'ai acheté sur le refurb, mais normalement il est impeccable,non ?


----------



## Onra (1 Octobre 2003)

Normalement oui.... mais je n'ai jamais entendu parler de ce genre de pbm. Ca peut venir de la carte graphique ou de l'écran. Dans les deux cas je ne vois pas bien comment tu peux t'en sortir seul. Enfin je me trompe peut-être


----------



## r e m y (1 Octobre 2003)

il est plus que probable que ce soit un problème matériel (et non logiciel), donc un retour chez Apple semble la seule solution (et la plus sage)


----------



## Oizo (2 Octobre 2003)

J'ai eu le même type de problème sur un ancien Mac (un performa 5200) et dans ce cas c'était le câble entre la carte vidéo et l'écran qui était défectueux.
Si c'est le même chose sur ton iMac, juste un câble à faire changer et c'est bon !


----------



## pogany (4 Octobre 2003)

J'ai eu exactement le même problème avec mon Imac 15' écran plat : ça a commencé avec les stries bleues et les stries jaunes puis toutes les images ont commencé à se fragmenter, puis l'écran s'est bloqué jusqu'au Kernel Panic !!
Etant toujours sous garantie, j'ai amené mon ordi chez un réparateur agréé (la Fnac ne m'ayant été d'aucun secours...).
C'est la carte vidéo qui est foutue et comme elle est soudée à la carte mère, ils ont du changer l'ensemble. 
Depuis, je n'ai plus jamais eu de problèmes. Alors si tu es encore sous garantie, profites-en vite !


----------



## fab-le-demuni (14 Avril 2008)

Bonjour,

  Depuis 3 jours, j'ai une ligne jaune verticale qui traverse de haut en bas mon écran imac. j'ai un G5 OS X, intel core 2 Duo, 2.16 GHZ, 17 pouces qui n'est plus sous garantie depuis 2 mois. Ceci s'est produit alors que je travaillais sur l'ordinateur sans qu'il n'y ait eu de choc ou autre mauvaise manipulation. 

  J'ai pu remarqué sur des forums de discussion que nous sommes nombreux à subir ce phénomène.
  C'est pourquoi, je fais appel à celles et ceux, utilisateurs de Mac, qui rencontrent le même problème et qui ont un ordinateur hors garantie, afin de constituer un collectif et faire pression sur la maison mère d'Apple.

  Je souhaite leur demander de prendre entièrement en charge les réparations suite à ce phénomène étrange (une ligne verticale jaune traversant l'écran) ; qui vient probablement suite à la défaillance dune pièce de lécran ou de la carte graphique. Je suis très remonté contre Apple.

  merci à celles et ceux intéressés de vous manifester.

  [FONT=&quot]Fabien 
[/FONT]


----------



## mocmoc (14 Avril 2008)

Tu pourais nous faire une capture d' écran stp pour qu'on se fasse une petite idée.
Merci


----------



## zepatente (14 Avril 2008)

mocmoc a dit:


> Tu pourais nous faire une capture d' écran stp pour qu'on se fasse une petite idée.
> Merci



Une copie d'écran


----------



## mocmoc (14 Avril 2008)

zepatente a dit:


> Une copie d'écran



Je me suis mal exprimé ?


----------



## Moonwalker (14 Avril 2008)

Mouai, une capture d'écran, voire un copie d'écran (ne reculons devant rien) d'un G5 Intel Core 2 Duo ça serait très intéressant.  

@fab-le-demuni : enlève G5 (nom des processeurs d'avant Intel) ça fera plus sérieux dans tes courriers de protestation à Apple.  

Bonne chance.


----------



## Max Marseille (19 Décembre 2008)

Bonjour,

est-ce que vos actions ont abouties ?
J'ai le problème de la "ligne jaune" mais le iMac est un G5 de 2005 donc plus de garantie et évidemment ... pas d'apple care.
N° de série commencant par W8543 : quelqu'un saurait-il si je suis concerné par un programme d'extension quelconque , information que je n'arrive à trouver nulle part.
merci de vos réponses,


----------

